# ILR (M) online app questions help



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

*ILR (M) online application question help plzi*

Hi,

I am filling out the online application for ILR (M), this question is confusing me, IF i tick no and dont put nothing in the explantion box will that make an effect on the application form? 


"Are you part of any social groups or do you have other cultural ties in your country of birth, nationality or any other country where you have lived for more than 5 years? (Required)
This could include social networks or connections to any of these countries
Yes
No
Explain why not
This could include reasons you or your family would not be able to integrate into any of these countries"



I havent been part of any social groups & I have no other cultural ties to my home country I have ticked No, and then it says "explain why not" do I have to put an explantion in this or can I leave it blank please someone help thanks sooo much in advance!!!


----------



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi ,

If you put no - then you will have to explain . It is very rare for foreigners to have no social or cultural ties back home. In a scenario like yours, you will have to explain .


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

Unique999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filling out the online application for ILR (M), this question is confusing me, IF i tick no and dont put nothing in the explantion box will that make an effect on the application form?
> 
> ...


Do you have any family or friends in your country of birth? There would tend to be an expectation that you at least have some family there. If you don't, then say you don't.


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

Hi guys

Thanks so much for replying this is what's confusing me what does cultural ties mean? As I'm pakistani Muslim from Pakistan what could it imply to the cultural ties 

Thanks again for taking time to reply!!


----------



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

As long as you have family there, is enough to suggest that you have cultural ties with your birth country . You do travel back home for social visits , wedding, relatives, etc ?

You should just our yes and continue . It’s pretty straightforward


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

vivaciouswacky said:


> As long as you have family there, is enough to suggest that you have cultural ties with your birth country . You do travel back home for social visits , wedding, relatives, etc ?
> 
> You should just our yes and continue . It’s pretty straightforward



Hi

yes your correct i do have family there and go back for social visits

when I click "Yes"

the following comes up

Provide details
List the social networks or connections, where they are located and your involvement with them 


thats what confusing do i need to write anything in here guys 
Thanks so much in adavance!1


----------



## vivaciouswacky (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes . Give a few names of your family members and mention your relationship with them . I gave my grand parents details .


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

vivaciouswacky said:


> Yes . Give a few names of your family members and mention your relationship with them . I gave my grand parents details .



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

Hi,

this question is confusing me if someone could help me out im filling out the online application,

the question is as follows

Did you meet the knowledge of English requirement as part of an indefinite leave application made on or after 28 October 2013? (Required)
Applicants who applied for, and obtained, settlement on or after the 28th October 2013 using an English language qualification at level B1 or above can use this as evidence of their knowledge of English language.* However if this qualification was not used and accepted for their settlement application, it cannot be used for this application. *



the one in bold at the end is confusing me could someone please clarify thanks in advance!!


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

Unique999, Did you apply for and obtain settlement on or after the 28th October 2013?

Yes or No?

And if so, did you use an English language qualification at level B1?

If not, then the last part doesn't apply to you.


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

Richjohn said:


> Unique999, Did you apply for and obtain settlement on or after the 28th October 2013?
> 
> Yes or No?
> 
> ...




Hi

Do you mean settlement as Further leave to remain or Indefinate leave to remain (M) ??

or does it mean this question that do you have B1 level qualification?? 

sorry for being a bit stupid just want to fill the form out correctly thanks in advance guys!!


----------



## Richjohn (Oct 17, 2017)

Unique999 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you mean settlement as Further leave to remain or Indefinate leave to remain (M) ??
> 
> ...


They mean settlement as in ILR. 

If it is the question I am thinking off, it causes confusion because they are asking if you had previously obtained settlement (ILR).


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

Richjohn said:


> They mean settlement as in ILR.
> 
> If it is the question I am thinking off, it causes confusion because they are asking if you had previously obtained settlement (ILR).


Yeh it is very confusing why would they ask that for if you are applying for ILR (M) REALLY CONFUsing, as I've never applied for settlement before this is my first time 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Unique999 (May 12, 2013)

*ILR (M) online question help please*

Hi guys

Im filling out the online application ILR (M), Confused on what to put on this question?


*"Could you and your partner live together outside the UK if necessary? (Required)
Yes
No
Please explain why you and your partner cannot live together outside the UK"*



Thanks in advance any ideas would be gratefully appericated!,


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Unique999 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Im filling out the online application ILR (M), Confused on what to put on this question?
> 
> ...


I have merged your 3 threads on questions about the ILR application. Rather than starting a new thread every time you have a question on your ILR application, please ask your question in this thread.

The answer to this question is essentially the same as the one about cultural ties. You have ties to Pakistan so you could live in Pakistan.


----------

